# Rootzwiki forums



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I noticed that using boat browser on my galaxy s 3 that I cannot use Swype style keyboards our auto prediction of words. It just puts the first letter of each word instead of the whole word. Just figured I'd mention this in case someone else had similar issues and if the admins want to troubleshoot this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

That's odd.. maybe an issue with IP.Board?


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I have no idea lol, I don't think I had a problem until my current set up, but couldn't say for sure. I broke down and bought tapatalk just top make life easier anyways lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

